# What evil lurks in the hearts of zk?



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sha-wheeeeee! I've been gang-banged Zilla Killa style! :crutch:

Clearly upset by my recent comparison to the Adams Family, two of these wanton miscreants retaliated with style and verve. Kipp and Shawn, two lead henchmen of this mob have some serious taste. Everything here is a standout and simply delicious!

Thanks guys and keep up the good work!


































Seriously, Kipp? God of Fire? Who bombs Gods of Fire???? Wow!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Great job Kipp & Shawn.

Worthy target and a feirce bombing. :thumb:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I know that you are a Fuente fan when you step away from the ISOM...and I just happened to have a couple lying around, you know how it is! LOL Glad they made it there safely and enjoy!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Mighty fine bomb!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Good gravy, there's some a+ atomic grade bombs right there!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

very nice bombs....ZK's living up to their reputation...messing with those guys is like poking a hive of africanized honey bees...attacks in swarms and with bad intentions

:llama::bolt:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

So thats who broke into my place and stole my GOF. LOL

Great job guys, 2 great BOTL destroying another great BOTL. Gotta love it


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Still at my conference bt managing to ge online for a minute or 2: Glad they arrived at the same time (who says ZK isn't organized!)

Enjoy Donnie - small token for all you do here on the forum


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Those two are nothing but trouble on their own, when they get together they are even MORE trouble! Enjoy the smokes Don!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

All of them are up to no good!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

jees...makes ya wonder what the Cap'n and Shawn would've done if Don used The Munsters pics instead?(btw...you have to admire my restraint for not sayin' the Cap'n and Tennille instead of the Cap'n and Shawn...I was sooooooooooo tempted,but I work with these guys)

superb work,Gents..but you're ZK, so that's just stating the obvious.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

nice bombs guys, those are some serious cigars you are tossing around.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> (who says ZK isn't organized!)


Really?!?!?! That should be a thread in and of itself!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Have they no remorse?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Space Ace said:


> Have they no remorse?


Llamas don't feel anything... Except pain. That is why you need to relentlessly beat them :wink:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

When us llamas figure out how to use the phone, we are calling peta about this abuse!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice hits!

enjoy them...ZKs are back....maybe?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Serious bombs there Kipp & Shawn. Nice work! 

Enjoy those sticks Donnie.(I'm sure you'll have no problem doing that)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> very nice hits!
> 
> enjoy them...ZKs are back....maybe?


Back?? Pay attention ray, we never left...we killed you once, don't make us do it again!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Back?? Pay attention ray, we never left...we killed you once, don't make us do it again!


How quickly events seem to be forgotten... I think all the explosions lead to concussions and memory loss...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> jees...makes ya wonder what the Cap'n and Shawn would've done if Don used The Munsters pics instead?(btw...*you have to admire my restraint for not sayin' the Cap'n and Tennille instead of the Cap'n and Shawn...I was sooooooooooo tempted,*but I work with these guys)
> 
> superb work,Gents..but you're ZK, so that's just stating the obvious.


I just saw this and I am literally cracking up out loud. Pete - you are "the man!" That is freakin hilarious (_but I'm glad you didn't say what you did say?!?)_


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice sticks ZK's...

'Grats brother!


----------

